# Where is the app for amazon flex delivery drivers? Im lost



## Fitmaverick66 (Jul 18, 2016)

I just watched the information session and enteted the yrl for the app but it brought me here. I have no idea what im doing. Can someone help me?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

The URL that Amazon gave you sent you here?

Uh... what?

g


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Haha, that's a new one.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

No, he's right..... Thanks for your interest in Amazon Flex !
If you'll have a seat and wait here, someone will be with you shortly.

We are however experiencing greater than average wait times 
so we do appreciate your patience. Just wait right here, please...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> No, he's right..... Thanks for your interest in Amazon Flex !
> If you'll have a seat and wait here, someone will be with you shortly.
> 
> We are however experiencing greater than average wait times
> so we do appreciate your patience. Just wait right here, please...


Whilst waiting, we encourage you to sharpen your skills by refreshing this page five times every six seconds and randomly tapping your screen like a maniac.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

We also have a referral program for any hot chix you may know
who might consider the opportunity to deliver Amazon smiles with us.

If you can provide names and phone numbers (and pics, if possible)
of potential referral candidates, you'll receive a $50 Amazon gift card
for each referral who qualifies. Use the referral code: amzn#head
(note: the code is case sensitive)


----------



## HD2045 (Aug 10, 2016)

Email me and I will send you the app. I have it save in my google drive


----------



## Dredd1977 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll take that Amazon Flex link if I may!

Thank you!!


----------

